# foreskin length?



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm very new to seeing a intact penis. My ds is 7 1/2 mth and his foreskin is very short. My two nephews have a longer foreskin. Now I only have these three to compare themselves to. I'm sure like say our nose they all come in different sizes, but what is more common.

Do you think if I have another son he's foreskin will be similair in length, to my first?

Kinda silly just curious?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

hmmm... i don't think they have done a study on herditary traits in the foreskin.... i wonder if they will get around to it.

my ds's is long though. i'm assuming it is an individual thing but since many of the previous generations have been cut off, hard to tell i guess.... guess we need some non-american comments....


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My eldest's is shorter than my youngest's and theirs are both shorter than their (identical twin) cousins'. So I guess it is genetic in some way, but we can't compare to their dad as he's circ'd, and their grandpa on that side isn't but yeah- like we're gonna ask!!!


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
...and their grandpa on that side isn't but yeah- like we're gonna ask!!!


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

My 10 year old ds' covers the whole glans, but not past (at least it did a couple years ago, when I last saw it), and 6 year old ds hangs waaaay past.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

I'm told that they have a tendency to get shorter as the boy grows up... or for the penis to grow into them. DS's hangs past the glans, too. I guess I could ask FIL.... NOT!!!!

Although FIL would delight in telling the entire fam about it over Christmas dinner, I'm sure.


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

my 4.10yo son's hangs waaaaaaay past, too. i haven't seen all that many, but i have always thought his was very long. i'm always worried about it getting caught in things, ouch! but it never does. he pulls on it till it's way, way long, and i joke that he's going to pull it right off.

anyway, HTH,
pamela


----------



## susienjay (Oct 20, 2004)

My 1.5 yo ds goes way past his glans. I always thought it was because he would grow into it. I haven't really seen too many others up close besides his. My brother is intact but it's probably been 15 years since I've seen it. I do think his is shorter but I'm definitely not going to ask him about it.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My son's isn't way long and isn't way short ( just right







). I have wondered what my dh's would look like if he'd been allowed to keep it.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

I have two little guys and they look nothing like each other in the penis/foreskin department.









Take care,
Tara


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

If memory serves me correctly, my sons' foreskins were probably about medium to long in length. I'm sure not going to ask them about it now, though!


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

1.5 yo DS's foreskin seems long, but he still has a lot of baby fat that seems to be pushing the skin down a lot. I think as he slims down the length will be just past the tip.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My first ds has what I think is an average foreskin. The foreskin extends past the glans by a bit, but isn't so long that it's loose or weird looking. Now, my 2 year old's foreskin just barely covers the whole glans. Barely. When he gets an I have to pee erection, it pops right out. My new baby, 2 mos old, seems to have another average foreskin. Not short, not really really long.


----------



## My2Matthews (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't add much, since I only have one son, but:

Quote:

I have wondered what my dh's would look like if he'd been allowed to keep it.
Me too!! Makes me really sad if I think about it too much, though.


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

My ds foreskin is very long, but his penis will probably grow into most of it.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Both of my boys have very average foreskins - as I've said before I didn't see a circumcised penis until I was starting to experiment sexually, so I've seen lots of foreskins in my time. My boys aren't identical - one has a longer foreskin than the other, but they're both similar to the majority that I've seen.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I've been listening to tapes from some of the old NOCIRC symposiums. Interesting speaker gave a presentation about foreskin restoration. He said that in the Greek olympics back in Biblical times, the athletes competed in the nude and the only thing that was a no-no was if the man's glans showed. Therefore the athletes would tie a cord around the foreskin to keep it from slipping back. He made the point that, in those times, Jewish circ was so little that the Jewish athletes could stretch what they had of their foreskins and tie theirs over the glans, too. This led Jews to realize that they could "restore" the foreskin in order to avoid some of the discriminatory laws they had in those days.
Baybee


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

From what I have seen on my sons . . .

My first has a super long foreskin . . . it's about half the length of his penis . . . I mean that much hangs over the tip.

My second son has the exact same penis and foreskin.

So, I'm guessing if my DH had been left intact his penis/foreskin might have looked exactly like my sons.

I gotta admit . . . the elephant trunk look of my son's penises (??) is rather cute.


----------

